# Anyone fishing the Delaware?



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Anything decent pulled out yet? I know the river is still cold but those jaws have to unlock sometime....


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

I pulled out the kayak today and hit Tinicum Ridley area (john Heinz wildlife refuge) around the pier. The water was real cold, I didnt have a hit on anything. However when I was leaving this one guy was at his car getting more hooks, he hooked something that took off and then snaped it. probably a stiper i guess. Have you heard of anyone catching anything in the area?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings wshep!

Haven't heard a damn thing. I thought the high water would at least move some of the big fish further up the river, but if anyone is catching them, they're not saying. They're still catching fish in the rips and Delaware Bay....


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*DE River Saturday*

Jake,
High tide in New Castle, DE is 4:08PM on Saturday. I plan on hitting the beach between 11AM-7PM. You're welcome to join me. Will be soaking bloods and bunker or herring for stripers. Let me know, still making plans. Murph


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*DE River Stripin'*

I'll be out there tomorow. New Castle to Augustine..will post a report..they were running good today


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Morning Tide?*

Any chance these fish will be on the morning (4:00 am) tide? It was pretty crowded at Pennsgrove and DOD this afternoon. I can't imagine what Saturday would be like, maybe it will rain. I like company, but by high tide I felt like I was on a free party boat.

You can tell I didn't work today if I'll get up at 4:00 tomorrow!

lol,
BLUESMAN


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Delaware Rvier Tides for Sat 04/24/04(New Castle, DE)

Highs: 3:23 AM 4:08 PM
Lows: 10:43 AM 10:21 PM


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings BLUESMAN!

Was going to ask what you caught, but I took a second to see if you posted a seperate report. Congrats on your fish! Yup, you're the one who's "hooked" now....

When the fish are chowing down, the word gets out pretty fast (which is amazing, when you consider how tight-lipped most striper fishermen are!) I figured the fishing had kicked up a notch on my bus ride to work yesterday. The West River Drive (Schuylkill River) parking lot was full, and somebody was taking a boat up the Schuylkill towards the Art Museum Dam. You don't see that kind of crowd for cats and carp.

Don't know if last night's thunderstorms will effect today's fishing one way or the other, but highwater is always a good time to fish from shore. The Big 'D' has lots of tidal flats, and this is where the striper's feed. They normally retreat to the channel during low water. Let us know how you made out, and thanks for posting!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

Couldn't make it down there this morning -- I hope you caught the hell out of them. Fighting a head cold/sinus infection, but I'm hoping to get out tomorrow morning. Post your results....


----------



## JoeD (May 5, 2004)

you sayin theres stripers in there now, geese when I lived up that way all there were was cats and gold carp, I hung out in manyunk in the 60's.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings JoeD!

You'd might not recognize the "new" Manayunk... You can get a nice view of the Old Railroad Bridge and read about the Schuylkill River and Manayunk Canal at my home page: 

http://hometown.aol.com/mynkjake1/

What are you catching in DE?


----------



## JoeD (May 5, 2004)

Thats a great Web Page Jake, not much happenin on the beach down here, you'll have to ask Bill about the pier, he puts his in out there, I'm doing some volunteer work on the beach Sat. and Sun. while fishing, if I catch I'll post it.
Joe


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

In the Bay, there is...

- http://207.19.102.202/fort-cgi/dbma...ult&view_records=1&sb=2&so=descend&ago=8&nh=1

.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Aplus!

Welcome to the P&S board. That's one high tech home page you have -- looks like you're into hardcore astronomy.

Nice to see that some flounder are being picked up in the Delaware Bay. Looks like its going to be a high throwback to keeper ratio this year. If you're into flounder fishing I'll be looking for someone to hook-up with for eight hour trips to the Old Grounds come August, fishing for doormats. You don't get a lot of fish out there, but you don't have to measure the fluke. Smallest one I've seen taken from the OG was an 18 incher. Largest was a 12.75 lber that knocked my 4.5 lber right out of the pool (and won the Cape May County contest that year!) Send me a PM or email if you're interested....


----------

